# What Is Micro Registration?



## skunk (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm just wondering what Micro Registration is and do you really need it?


----------



## cycocyco (Mar 2, 2007)

Basically you set your screen close to registration, then you can turn 1 of 3 knobs to adjust vertically or horizontally in a very small increments. It makes aligning difficult separations much easier, such as simulated process halftones.

If you can get it, get it, but it usually adds a couple thousand bucks to your press cost.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

> Basically you set your screen close to registration, then you can turn 1 of 3 knobs to adjust vertically or horizontally in a very small increments. It makes aligning difficult separations much easier, such as simulated process halftones.
> 
> If you can get it, get it, but it usually adds a couple thousand bucks to your press cost.


Actually depends on the press. SOme have more. Yet same principal. Also if you plan on printing serious art and 4-clr process you need micro's.


Greg your a riot


----------



## cycocyco (Mar 2, 2007)

Okay, I'll rephrase, Fluid: "... then you can turn a selection of knobs to adjust an axis of movement in very small increments. It makes aligning difficult separations much easier, such as simulated process halftones, for example 4-color."


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

there was no need to rephrase at all. I was just adding to your xlnt reply.


----------

